# Late winter arrival



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

In East/Central Tennessee the recent weather has been in the 70's even 80's on occasion, now this Saturday they are calling for 3-5" of snow and temps in the lower to mid 20's.

The problem is my fruit trees are all in full bloom:surrender:

This will undoubtedly affect more than just myself, I am prepared for a summer of no fruit but what will this do to crops? We are prepared for it because our trees are young and I would pull any or most of the blooms anyways to allow the trees to grow more roots before bearing fruit. For orchards that are established I am not sure that this cold spell can be over come!

Just an observance and a fair warning for fruit lovers! I hope it doesn't affect crops but fear it will locally at least!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Crops , in my area, haven't been started yet , 
but yep, fruit trees are in trouble, due to earlier than normal blossoming.

My Plum trees already got screwed,

Now my Pear trees are going to get hit.

No Peaches, Pears, Plums, Cherries this year.

Just glad my Blackberries are blooming yet.



Jim


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm afraid we will get the same here. Been so busy I haven't looked at my trees in last couple weeks. But all the other trees, dogwoods, crabapples, and such are in full bloom, my fruit trees can't be far behind. My trees are still young to so I'm not expecting much from them. Mu blueberries however kicked butt last year and I am hoping for a repeat. They are budded, but not bloomed out.
I saw a report on the local news in the last week or so about strawberry farmers and how close they were to ready to pick (very strange for this time of year). Showed nice large green berries hanging full. They will get hammered.


----------

